# What Cubans Smoke



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I recently had the chance to smoke a couple "peso cigars". From what I have read most are grown and rolled predominantly with a particular leaf, in a particular region of the Island and have a stronger profile than most of the cigars we buy.

Interesting cigar. Didn't change much but it had a underlying oomph that you only get hints of in some cigars.

Was wondering why there is no export of these "lower end" but strong versions of cuban cigars. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I don't know - but am interested also.

My friend Bob - who is old enough and remembers his days visiting Cuba back in the 50's - tells about drinking rum and smoking "common" cigars as he calls them. 


Ron


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Out of curiosity, how do they compare to the lower end exports such as JLPs or Cabanas? Same basic taste profile but lesser construction?

I've heard of the "Peso" cigars but have never seen one.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Out of curiosity, how do they compare to the lower end exports such as JLPs or Cabanas? Same basic taste profile but lesser construction?
> 
> I've heard of the "Peso" cigars but have never seen one.


Mucho stonger. Construction was OK no better or worse. Might have been better examples. (Selectos on the bands I think).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dave,
Do the leaves look something like this?


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Do the leaves look something like this?


That would account for the increased strength!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

:r


Ashcan Bill said:


> That would account for the increased strength!


:r you guys kill me


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

RGD said:


> My friend Bob - who is old enough and remembers his days visiting Cuba back in the 50's - tells about drinking rum and smoking "common" cigars as he calls them.


Bob is the man haha!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a peso cigar not too long ago thanks to Broozer. I agree with Dave's description: strong and one-dimensional. I like it. I'd smoke them if they were easily available.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Do the leaves look something like this?


I think I saw some of that stuff in Holland.. :w :r:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

smoked one a couple years ago. a friend gave me one on the golf course and was just like you said one dim but with a strong cuban taste..tried to get a bundle but he never came through.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I would say that there is really not a market in Cuba that would export them. I guess they only want to export the "finest" cigars in the world and the "peso" isn't up to Habanos S.A. standards. I would be interested in trying one though.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Man, there are a couple of hundred plants like that growing in a wash area, about a mile from my home. I didn't know that was tobacco.

Johnny



Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Do the leaves look something like this?


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm willing to try some of this new tobacco thats posted. Any good vendors? :w :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> I'm willing to try some of this new tobacco thats posted. Any good vendors? :w :r


:r
We can't discuss vendors of this fine Cuban tobacco.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Do the leaves look something like this?


Do they have this in a robusto size? all I've seen is Blunt:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a bunch of Peso cigars.

My friend who goes back and forth on educational trips brings them back all the time.

They are tobacco. Very straight forward tobacco flavor. The remind me of the Italian Perodi Cigar. 

Nohing special just straight tobacco flavor.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I have a bunch of Peso cigars.
> 
> My friend who goes back and forth on educational trips brings them back all the time.
> 
> ...


Are you telling us or yourself?? :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I have a bunch of Peso cigars.
> .


Greedy hoarding bastage!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Had quite a few while I was in Cuba. Description is what others have said.
The peso cigars are for the "people" only....these are the only ones that they can afford to smoke on a regular basis. Tobacco is from lower tier vegas.

There are also a few brands that are a bit better in quality. Bauza is one of them. They reminded me of a strong Bolivar. I still have a churchill left, wish I had more as they are kinda cool as a novelty.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Do the leaves look something like this?


Carlos, is that the new foliage in the backyard at your house? 

ATL


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I've never tried one, but find them intriguing. I'd also be curious to hear how they age.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

PS: I believe that the tobacco used in these cigars are not export quality.....thus the exclusivity to the Island and the low cost.

PS: Mike, I'll bring the Bauza Churchill to the Shack Herf for the late night PPP.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> PS: I believe that the tobacco used in these cigars are not export quality.....thus the exclusivity to the Island and the low cost.
> 
> PS: Mike, I'll bring the Bauza Churchill to the Shack Herf for the late night PPP.


Thanks. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this year. Tough with the 7 month old kid at home, and I've been swamped at work the last few weeks. I bet that will be a great PPP cigar, though!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I recently had the chance to smoke a couple "peso cigars". From what I have read most are grown and rolled predominantly with a particular leaf, in a particular region of the Island and have a stronger profile than most of the cigars we buy.
> 
> Interesting cigar. Didn't change much but it had a underlying oomph that you only get hints of in some cigars.
> 
> Was wondering why there is no export of these "lower end" but strong versions of cuban cigars. Anyone have any insight?


I've had 'em, they are okay... the thing to keep in mind is there's no real "blend" involved, so what you get from bundle to bundle or even cigar to cigar can be different.

I can think of an awful lot of cigars I'd prefer to smoke, though.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Boy Dave, you were slumming huh? 
The tobacco is like many said, not intended for export. So blends, etc are not first class. Regardless, I'll stick to the export quality stuff :ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

the peso cigars are the small home grown crappy tobacco that doesnt get taken by habanos. the nationals can't afford their own cigars so they grow a little so they can smoke and sell the rest on the streets.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Carlos, is that the new foliage in the backyard at your house?
> 
> ATL


You don't think Carlos got this Olympic caliber form practicing on Pall Malls, do ya?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


>


:r I love the HORRIFIED expression on Michelle's face!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

If were able to buy them (those outside the US) then what would the locals have to smoke? Half Peso Cigars? Then we would buy all those and the locals would be stuck with Quarter Peso Cigars. After all that was gone, the locals would be stuck buying Dominican cigars. The horror of it all.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

wij said:


> If were able to buy them (those outside the US) then what would the locals have to smoke? Half Peso Cigars? Then we would buy all those and the locals would be stuck with Quarter Peso Cigars. After all that was gone, the locals would be stuck buying Dominican cigars. The horror of it all.


:r

I'll trade them my Dominicans for their peso cigars.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> I'll trade them my Dominicans for their peso cigars.


:tpd:

I must be a Cuban peasant at heart, enjoyed the rich earthy tobacco flavors. Would be a great "end of herf/night" cigar.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> :r I love the HORRIFIED expression on Michelle's face!


:r she's like wtf?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I must be a Cuban peasant at heart, enjoyed the rich earthy tobacco flavors. Would be a great "end of herf/night" cigar.


LOL!! Klugs admitting he has a heart!! I thought you ran out of room in the humi and were using your chest cavity for 1492s? :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got some big farmies in today......:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Just got some big farmies in today......:ss


sweet.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Just got some big farmies in today......:ss


Been smoking a few myself...I love em.


----------

